
Ask HN: Any good book for Kotlin Android development? - kuu
I want to learn something this summer, I was thinking in learning Android with Kotlin. I know Java and I learnt Android at the very first versions, so probably a lot has changed since the beginning. I would like a modern introduction to Android development using Kotlin. If the book comes with examples and code, that would be perfect.<p>Thank you!
======
fakeElonMusk
Check Kotlin lang and google docs - there are online courses there as well as
books:

[https://developer.android.com/kotlin](https://developer.android.com/kotlin)

[https://kotlinlang.org/docs/reference/android-
overview.html](https://kotlinlang.org/docs/reference/android-overview.html)

~~~
kuu
Thanks I will check them!

------
lignux
Big Nerd Ranch's Android Development 4th edition is coming this summer and it
will use Kotlin in all of its examples and apps so check that out

~~~
kuu
Thank you!

